
Is Doug Engelbart a Crank ?  - jacquesm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBZXfCw7xIw&repost
======
blasdel
Well, he did think chording keyboards would take off :)

~~~
jacquesm
hm. I wasn't aware of it.

Maybe we should try it ?

------
macmac
Not really. Google "the mother of all demos".

~~~
jacquesm
apologies, I'm well aware of that, see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=771049>

If there is one thing that I really regret from the life that I have lived so
far then it is not having enough time to visit Doug Engelbarts lab at Logitech
headquarters when visiting there some years ago.

